# Ground cherries



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Anyone else eat these? I've been finding a lot of them lately and they're nice and ripe. I usually grab up a handful before I hit the deer stand or go squirrel hunting.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting, I have never noticed these before; I will have to take a look as I hit the woods this afternoon. I have some kind of wild plant around the house that produces a husk type pod that turns brilliant orange towards fall, and I always called em pumpkin plants, but the husk, or fruit doesnt have the cherry inside. 

Thanks for sharing the information.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

This guy posted this video after he saw mine. He said his wife calls them Jack o' lanterns. I find quite a few with no fruit depending on the area. I'm not sure why that is, but there are lots that have the fruit as well.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey Prez,

That's what I have, they are all over my place, I had no idea they were edible, they will sread all over everywhere, so I usually yank half of them out. I'll be checking them today for the fruit, thanks for sharing.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for sharing, I've seen them around, never knew they were edible. Looks like I'll be hunting them to and from my stand now.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

They grow like weeds. I've probably been trampling over them for years until I noticed them.

I googled around and it seems a lot of folks like to make salsa verde with them. I usually just munch em all up while in the woods and don't have any left to make anything with.

:corkysm55


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Are "Chinese Lanterns" the same thing?


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I've seen these around a lot in the past and have really been looking since you posted this when I've been out hunting and I haven't found any. Today, my wife was walking around the lake and brings back a plant loaded with them she found(showed her your video). The plant was frost dead but the fruit inside the husks was still fine. They were good.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

Richard Cranium said:


> Are "Chinese Lanterns" the same thing?


Probably a different variety, but yes, they are essentially the same. There are quite a few common names for them.

I checked on the cultivated purple ones and they are all mush now. I'm surprised to hear folks are still finding them.


----------

